# Easy on your dogs this weekend!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Forcast looks like mid to upper 80's over the state...Take it easy on your dogs this weekend. Lot's of water and breaks! Had a buddy lose a dog over a prarie carp trip...It's not worth it! Good Luck!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Good post Rick! Dog's won't last long in that kind of weather, especially if they don't get water or if the vegetation is dry.

Prarie Carp????? what?

Didn't you mean Prairie Prime Rib? This is my favorite birds in the pan.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ifps/MapClick.p ... D&site=BIS

will give you the forecast any place in the USA.


----------



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

had a dog almost go down from the heat......he had plenty of water too


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

It was just to darn warm for my taste. Harley and I did a couple short walks and called it a day. We will wait fo the weather to cool before our next hunt!


----------

